# Deconstructing the 'Funky Mule' break into sixteenths



## Ulterior Motif

I'd like to re-play this Ike Turner break on a drum machine, but I can't seem to break it down into simple tablature. For example, for Led Zeppelin's 'When the Levee Breaks', the kicks are on sixteenth notes 1, 2, 8, 11 and 12, snares on 5 and 13, and the closed hi-hats on the odd numbered beats. With Funky Mule I can hear kicks, snares and closed hi-hats, but I wouldn't know where to 'plot' them, were I to play this on a TR-808 or such. I realise such an obscure-seeming query is a long shot.


----------



## mikeh375

Try 2 bars of 4/4 and one bar of 5/8 as your basic count to loop


----------



## pianozach

mikeh375 said:


> Try 2 bars of 4/4 and one bar of 5/8 as your basic count to loop


Perfect hearing of the loop. It is, indeed, 2 bars of 4/4 and one bar of 5/8.

The actual drum lead-in is actually in straight 4/4, with 2 counts of fill lead-in to the lead-in.


----------



## mikeh375

pianozach said:


> _*Perfect hearing of the loop. It is, indeed, 2 bars of 4/4 and one bar of 5/8.*_
> 
> The actual drum lead-in is actually in straight 4/4, with 2 counts of fill lead-in to the lead-in.


.... it comes with the job...


----------

